# Cat steps - attacking the treads/riser ?s



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone. 

This weekend I am starting on my cat step project. Free-standing. About 30 inches high, 9 inches wide 4 steps.

I'll use rabbit dado joints with screws and glue to attach back to stringers. 

3/4 ply for stringers. 3/4 ply for back. Poplar/oak for treads.

Two questions: 1 - For the risers should I use 3/4 ply or 3/4 poplar/oak stock? Should I use rabbit dado or just butt joints?

2 - Attaching the treads: They need to be attached securely as they will be grabbed when moving the unit. I was thinking of using scrap to build up the area around the box top where the tread will rest. Then TB3 and screws. And better methods?

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wsommariva said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> This weekend I am starting on my cat step project. Free-standing. About 30 inches high, 9 inches wide 4 steps.
> 
> ...


Do you have a picture of some kind you can post?









 







.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Haven't started the project yet, so no pictures.

The guts will be a very basic stair unit.

Once the frame is built I can post a picture of that as the biggest concern is attaching the treads.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Something like this but narrower and all wood.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3261+10345+11278+22863&pcatid=22863


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll keep an eye on this thread to see what you come up with. I have to replace a dog step I made out of weathered scrap wood using a hacksaw and a screwdriver when we moved into the new house. I just put a couple of felt bands on the bottom to keep it from sliding.










It actually doesn't look half bad, but it's 2x12 pine so it's heavy. The dog likes it, at least. 

ETA: All the extra holes are because the wood used to be part of a set of steps. I didn't just start drilling holes to add character.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I need to cut my stringers. Don't think my table saw is a good idea. Circular saw? Maybe jig saw?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Circular saw, and make sure you stop before you get to the end, then finish the cut with a hand saw.
Edit: looking at the sheet, maybe jig saw would be easier.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you. I should have added some important facts. It's 3/4 ply - two pieces screwed together, so it's 1.5 inches thick. 35 inches by 28 inches.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't understand the need for something like this. Cats are great jumpers.

Is this for an older or disabled cat or is it mainly for scratching?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> I don't understand the need for something like this. Cats are great jumpers.
> 
> Is this for an older or disabled cat or is it mainly for scratching?


Good point Jeff.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Older cat and real high bed. Jumping up isn't a problem - yet - it's jumping down. If the cat doesn't use it, it becomes a plant stand.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Jig saw with new blade?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Edit: looking at the sheet, maybe jig saw would be easier
> 
> .


You're right Dom. A circular saw makes straight cuts easier but it looks like both stringers are coming out of the sheet. That being the case, the CS cuts would have to be plunge cuts. ;/

Drilling a starter hole slightly larger than the width of the jigsaw blade and centered on each intersection and using a jigsaw is the answer.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

wsommariva said:


> Older cat and real high bed. Jumping up isn't a problem - yet - it's jumping down. If the cat doesn't use it, it becomes a plant stand.


Thought so. You're a great "cat dad"!


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, I'll buy a new jig saw blade. set up a straight edge and go at it.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wait!!!! Before you cut it. Looking at the pic again, instead of using two sheets, why don't you use one sheet, cut it out than use it as a template on the cutoff? Then you can have a sheet left over for something else?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Exactly.

Cut out the workpiece, flip it to the cutoff, align the rises and runs, mark the cutoff to the height and length of the first workpiece, and trim to match with a CS.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I can only get one stringer on each 35 x 28 piece of ply. I wanted to double up and cut both pieces for better accuracy.

Looking at my new jigsaw blade with is 4 inches I'm wondering if it is long enough to go through 1.5 inches. If not, I need to cut the 2 pieces separately.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

wsommariva said:


> I can only get one stringer on each 35 x 28 piece of ply. I wanted to double up and cut both pieces for better accuracy.
> 
> Looking at my new jigsaw blade with is 4 inches I'm wondering if it is long enough to go through 1.5 inches. If not, I need to cut the 2 pieces separately.


From the pics it looks like there's plenty enough to get both stringers out of one sheet. 
Your blade is 4" so why couldn't you cut an 1"1/2 ? 
I don't think your cat will know how accurate your stringers are. Lol


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I'm hoping to make a real nice looking unit. I'll add some trim and stain it to match the bedroom furniture.

That jig saw blade goes up and down and that's my concern. Not concerned now though.

I'll take another look but I'm almost certain that only one stringer per sheet.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, as you look at the picture, the larger stringer is the one that I need. 

Indeed if you consider the smaller one the one needed I could get two out of one piece of ply.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Oh ok I see now. 4" blade should work fine.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you. Tomorrow I cut.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

My test cuts with the jigsaw went badly, so I made the cuts on my table saw. Went well.

I'll post a pic of the frame later and then I'll need some advice on attaching the treads.

Thanks


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Test cuts are always a good idea.

What was is that went badly with the jig saw? Did you use any kind of guide?


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I used a guide but the saw wandered where it wanted to go. Maybe I used the wrong kind of blade.

Here is a pic of the completed frame. As I said in post one, the treads will be used to carry this unit, quite heavy. Don't want screws in the top of the treads. So I planed to build up the sides with glued/screwed scrap as shown, now held by tape. Then glue and screw from the bottom. The treads will be poplar stock. Any better methods?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

That's looking great so far.
The attachment method you illustrated with the blue tape sounds good. How do you plan to attach those strips to the plywood stringers and risers?

I recommend that your treads overhang the stringers and the risers below somewhat for a more finished look.

Had you planned to rout a bullnose on the treads?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

PS. Your photos are sideways.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll attach the strips with TB 3 and screws.

Yes the treads will overlap and I'm thinking of a roundover on top and fillited roundover on the bottom that I saw in a magazine. I will check out the bullnose though, thanks for that idea.

Thanks

Photos - can't figure out sideways.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Would a standard bullnose tread be made with a roundover bit on top and bottom?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes. If the tread is 3/4" thick then rout the bullnose using a 3/8" roundover bit on both sides.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

A little trouble. I ran a 1/4 roundover bit on one side of the 5 treads. 3/4" poplar. Seemed to work right. Then I removed the 1/4, put in a core bit to play around and then abandoned that fancy plan.

So I put the 1/4 roundover bit in again and tested it. I get a much smaller roundover, can't figure it out. Then I put in a 3/8 roundover and I still get a small roundover. I end up with a flat spot on my nose!.

I'll pull out my router books and try to figure it out.

Any thoughts?


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I got it. Read my router 101, made a small adjustment and I now have a good bullnose.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

On to the trim forum


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

wsommariva said:


> I got it. Read my router 101, made a small adjustment and I now have a good bullnose.


Sorry man. I should have been more thorough re: setup using a 3/8 bit.

My bad


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

No you not bad at all. It's just been a while since I used my router table and I missed a basic step. And I'll miss it next time too probably.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thought I'd post this link in the interest of continuity

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f17/cat-step-project-trim-ideas-need


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Can't seem to see the link?


----------

